# Q7 3.0 TDI



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

Has any body test driven the Q7 3.0 TDI?
I am curious if it feels like it is lacking, especially when the AOA version will have only 221hp


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 3.0 TDI (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_Has any body test driven the Q7 3.0 TDI?
I am curious if it feels like it is lacking, especially when the AOA version will have only 221hp









I know many here have said its coming in 2009, but its not even listed as an option on Audi's website under the "build your Q7"; only the FSI v6 & FSI v8 gasser engines are listed.
If you read the performance numbers from Audi's Australia site, it shows similar performance to a v6 gasser. With a TDI, focus on the torque, not the hp -- but it'll still be have more placid power than a FSI v8 gasser









Elton


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Q7 3.0 TDI (iwantanaudi)*

It will not be lacking. The North American cars get a different turbocharger, which lowers the hp slightly (and part of it is the calculation from PS to SAE net), but the benefit is that the torque (all 406 glorious pound feet) hit you sooner (1750rpm) versus 2000rpm of the euro-cars.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 3.0 TDI (VDUBfanatic)*

George have you driven the Q7 3.0TDI? 
Or anybody else?


----------



## WSUCougar (Jun 19, 2008)

My dealership said they were only in Europe and this and that... how they were never coming here; basically he doesn't have a clue what audi makes. 
I am really getting soooo soooo tired of my R32. I've only had it for a few months... but I really want a Q7 TDI, or Tahoe Hybrid (I"ll buy which ever is cheaper). Hopefully the Q7 comes out soon and my car holds some what of its "value." Any more info on this rig?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Q7 3.0 TDI (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_Has any body test driven the Q7 3.0 TDI?
I am curious if it feels like it is lacking, especially when the AOA version will have only 221hp









Not in the dealerships, check with the mod in the T-reg forum, he has driven its cousin. We are expecting the cars Q1 09 (Hopefully)


----------

